# 2015 Kona Fire Mountain VS. 2015 Specialized Rockhopper Sport



## Wess1977 (Sep 10, 2014)

I have been wanting a quality Mountain bike for the last few months and recently have been doing some actual reading and research. I had an initial budget of $500 but after my reading I rose that to around $800. I have taken the last few weeks to actually visit the LBS and test ride various bike and allow the store staffs the opportunity to teach me some stuff along the way. After testing many bikes in my price range the 2015 Kona Fire Mountain 27.5" and the 2015 Specialized Rockhopper Sport 29 felt the best to me. I might consider a 2014 Rockhopper if a good enough deal became available but the 2015 are cheaper on their sticker prices.

So my question is what might be the pros and cons for either bike?


----------



## koreytm (Sep 7, 2014)

I know nothing about Kona, so can't help you there. I've also been looking at Rockhoppers and I can tell you the 2015 is a step down from the 2014 (and the price reflects that). They already dropped down from the M4 frame to the A1 frame for 2013, and now they have dropped the components down a notch as well...the Rockhopper has replaced the Hardrock at the bottom of the lineup for 29ers. Right now one of the shops around me has the 2014 on close out for the same price as their sale price on the 2015...I can't remember the exact numbers off the top of my head, but I want to say the list on the 2014 was $850ish (list) on closeout for $650ish, and the 2015 was $690ish (list) on sale for $650ish.


----------



## Jammertime (Aug 14, 2014)

Component wise, they're both going to be more or less equal for the money. The biggest difference is wheel size. Do you want 27.5 (Kona) or 29 (Specialized)? 27.5, lighter, snappier, and more maneuverable. 29, better roll-over, carries momentum. It's all your preference, some say 27.5 the happy middle ground with handling like a 26in and rollover like a 29, while others may say its useless, not as playful as 26 no rollover like the 29. 

At the end of the day, it all doesn't really matter. I think much of riding is a mental game. Pick the one which makes you happy and excited to ride.


----------



## 91awdtsi (Sep 3, 2014)

I had the debate over the 2015 rockhopper 2014 rh and when with the 14 and love it


----------



## elliott436 (Jul 25, 2014)

Kona in my opinion has better quality because the company is smaller, so the quality control is better compared specialized. But honestly test ride both bikes and go with the one that feels like it fits you best.


----------



## elliott436 (Jul 25, 2014)

My next bike after I get a road bike will be a Kona hei-hei. That bike simply put is bad ass handles like you wouldn't believe!


----------



## Montanadan (Sep 19, 2014)

I wish I could try a Kona where I live...they look like sweet machines


----------



## elliott436 (Jul 25, 2014)

Montanadan said:


> I wish I could try a Kona where I live...they look like sweet machines


They are!


----------

